# 8 months old and still squating



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Question:

My little boy, Zippy, is almost 8 months old now, and he still squats when he pees. He's the only dog in the family, so has no other male sibling to imitate. When can I expect him to start lifting his leg when he 'goes'.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady didn't start lifting his leg at all until Linda's Bella tought himound:. He still squats and he is almost 2 years old. He does lift his leg on walks a few times, but normally squats when he is just going outside to do his business.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley is over 2 and has never lifted his leg. Monte he will just lift it off the ground but does not hike it.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My Beamer is 14 months old... And he is never lifted his leg.. He is still doing the squat and stretch! 

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish Milo still squatted. I don't love his lifting his leg. He started a couple of months ago.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Holli, are you actually complaining about this? LOL. I'm glad that Kubrick has never lifted his leg (he's 1), I don't want pee flying all over the place, thanks much.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Isn't that a good thing?*

Doesn't it mean he isn't alpha and won't mark? Riki started lifting his leg at three months, so I had him fixed at five. I wanted to wait till he was more mature but I was concerned that marking might become a bad habit. He still stops and pees on almost anything he can on our walks if I allow it.

He also has to pee every time Daisy goes to "protect" her! LOL

Linda


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

my charley is 2 years and 8 months and he still squats.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Gabriel is over 2.5 years now and still squats even though my frinds Hav that visits lifts his leg on occassion..


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver just turned 2 and occasionally lifts his leg a fraction but basically squats. Moffat (Golden) is 14 and has never lifted his leg -- actually sometimes he lifts it a bit but puts it right down again.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I value my new, little trees and pretty flower beds. I wish Cooper still squated.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully is 18 months and never learned to lift. So dh is super happy. The only time the leg gets air time when peeing is when in his infinite wisdom, he stands the wrong way the wind is blowing and pees down said leg...ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, lifting the leg to pee isn't necessarily a sign of an alpha dog. Kubrick is very much an alpha and he has never done this, nor does he mark. However, he won't ever allow another dog to hump him and has never showed his belly to another dog. A lot of times he won't even allow them to sniff him, he keeps turning around and around. It's actually really funny. That being said, he is very playful and very friendly with other dogs, he just likes to be on top. :laugh:


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

And Suzy often lifts her leg to go. No idea what that is about.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

MeMe lifts a foot a bit off the ground, very ladylike, to avoid getting her skirts wet. Apparently it runs in her family and is adorable to see.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit squats in a very elegant, gentlemanly way, and he's 20 mos. When we go walking, he lifts his leg and tries to mark on bushes & such, but nothing really comes out. Funny.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had an 80lb German Shep who never lifter his leg, he only squatted.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lisa, now I really want to see MeMe pee in her ladylike way!

Lincoln's brother, Cocoa, lifts his left leg straight back when he pees - like a ballet dancer.

Lincoln did not lift until close to 2 years old. It is messier when they lift. Be glad your dog is not lifting and marking!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee will hike her left leg to go potty..it is kinda cute to see. I see Betzie do it as well sometimes. I wonder why!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> MeMe lifts a foot a bit off the ground, very ladylike, to avoid getting her skirts wet. Apparently it runs in her family and is adorable to see.


OMG, I didn't read this before. Shelby does the same thing. It's usually her right foot. I thought this was very strange the first time she did it, but she does it all the time.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

For Suzy it is also more like a foot. I will have to pay attention and see if she lifts the same foot each time.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy has never lifted his leg to pee----he is 2. Vinnie doesn't either---he is 3. I'm thanking my lucky stars. :clap2:


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Otto is 7 mos and has not lifted his leg . . . Javi lifts his leg and I wish I could retrain him. My guys use a litter box . . . I have now gone to the largest litter box they make so the sides are higher and Javi can still shoot over the edge . . . . sometimes he shoots from the outside too. Messy.

Arlene


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*how did you get them to use the litter box?*

Mine never did. I did have a pretend hire hydrant in the middle of the grass where I wanted him to go...he lifted his leg to go on that and he was happy!
Linda

I also had one of those port a potties with the grass. They only pee on it if I take the grass off...why?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> MeMe lifts a foot a bit off the ground, very ladylike, to avoid getting her skirts wet. Apparently it runs in her family and is adorable to see.


That is so funny because Sissy does the same thing - just a little lift with her right foot.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Holli said:


> Question:
> 
> My little boy, Zippy, is almost 8 months old now, and he still squats when he pees. He's the only dog in the family, so has no other male sibling to imitate. When can I expect him to start lifting his leg when he 'goes'.


I'd be praising him for keeping that leg down! I have a male that knows he can raise his leg in the middle of the yard but DON'T pee on the side of anything.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We had a 17 yr. old total alpha "mutt" who never in his life lifted his leg. He was neutered at 6 mos. old, wonder if that had anything to do w/it?

Cute little Tori, on the other hand, will lift her left foot _ever so slightly_ every time she goes ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Right foot or left foot?*

How funny everyone is mentioning the right foot - MeMe must be a leftie because it's always her left foot she lifts every so slightly. She stretches out, lifts high, lowers it and then pees. Very very unique!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Be happy he doesnt lift his leg! Tito has been lifting since he was 6 months. He is a pee monster and will mark everything even if there is no pee to be made. Carmen lifts her right leg most of the time. I have seen her do the left also, dont know what that means.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tessa doesn't lift a leg but she will splay her left one out way to the side so it looks like she's peeing crooked. Funny.

So if they start lifting can you correct them so they stop or is it just so inbred in males that once they start you can't stop them?

Or is it a matter of when they were neutered? I know many breeders are recommending neuter at one year so they gte some of those hormones for bones. So would they be more likely to hike then?


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Nick doesnt squat or lift his leg. He just stands and pees. Norah however lifts one leg but falls over and has to go back to squatting


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

My Alpha girl Lola learned to lift her leg at daycare! She squats and sort of lifts one leg off the ground while she pees. Every time. Cracks me up.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Oscar doesn't lift his leg either and that makes me happy. He just lifts his right foot ever so slightly and leans forward to pee.


----------

